# Just getting into G



## coasterp (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello everyone. Just getting into G. Building a layout in my basement which is 25' x 41' Right now plans are for around the wall but may be altered. Going to be running two axel or very small 4 axle cars and engines. I need switches though, which is why I'm writing here. I tried posting a wanted listing in the classifieds but could not see where to do it. Can someone offer some assistance.

Thanks,
Phil Kaiser


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil:

I think that you have to become a first class member to post in the classifieds. You also need to be a first class member to store pictures on the MLS server. There are other advantages to joining as well.


Chuck


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Phil, you may want to consider TrainLi's R-2. High quality, small radius.


----------



## coasterp (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm aware of them. How does the R2 compare to LGB's small 1200 series switches as far as radius? Also, kind of hard to tell from the pictures but do the ties match lgb and others euro ties?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

R2 is LGB's 1500 series of curved track. The diameter is about 5'. LGB did not make R2 switches. For many years they made just R1 (4' diameter)and R3 (8'diameter). Shortly before they crashed and burned they came out with the 18000 series. Those curves are about 17' diameter. 

The 1200 series is R1, 2' radius, 4' diameter. 


Chuck N 


Unless you are planning to forever use only short wheel base engines and cars, you might think about using wider radius curves throughout your layout. You can run the short stuff on any curves, but if in the future you decide to get some longer engines and cars, you will have to replace all of the curves and switches. My recommendation would be to go with the equivalent of the LGB 1600 curves as a minimum. 


The longer LGB engines and cars will run on R1 and R2, but they don't look very good doing it. It puts a lot of strain on the motors blocks. Many of the other manufacturers larger engines will not run on R1 and R2 and you will have to use truck mounted couplers for the longer cars and engines.


On my outdoor layout here in Virginia, I originally built it (1993) with LGB R3 switches and Aristo 10' (diameter) curves. I then replaced the LGB R3 switches with Aristo wide radius (10' diameter, 5' radius). I have now replaced all of the Aristo wide radius switches with the LGB 18000 series switches. If I rebuild, I will probably go with 20 diameter curves and #6 switches.


This is why I'm suggesting that you go with the largest radius curves and switches you can fit into the layout. It might save you some trouble and $$$ down the line.


----------



## coasterp (Jul 25, 2010)

Chuck, 

Thanks for the info. The R2 diameter is more what I'm looking for. I think I'll give them a call and order one of these to look at. I could still use the LGB R1's in my yard/industrial areas but these will be better out on the main.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Keep in mind that LGB's "R2" is not the same as TrainLine45's or Piko's "R2." In fact, pretty much the only thing anyone agrees on is that "R1" is 2' radius. Goodness knows the last thing we want in this hobby is any sense of conformity... 

Later, 

K


----------



## coasterp (Jul 25, 2010)

Actually, my first question to them was going to be what is the angle of the curve? Once I know that, I can figure out whose track I can use to get back to parallel. I'm sure train li's own track will do it but having other options would be good. From what I have seen, 22.5 and 30 degree seem to be the most popular. Then there is aristo with thier special sections for use with the large radius switches. If all else fails, HACKSAW!!


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Get a Train Lil rail bender, and make your own curves. I'm laying 1800' with one, and it works great. 

Loco Lee


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have a TrainLi section on our site. Very nice products.


----------



## degill2 (Jun 7, 2009)

tree man theres some thing not quite rite in your website for your train supply company . your piko gazebo underneath the picture states 

"The artificially aged and weather-resistant kit is an original reproduction of a 50.000 gallon tank belonging to the Rio Grande Southern Railway in RICO. It is the prototype for all RGS & Denver & Rio Grande water tanks. The water container has a wood grain surface and is held together by strong iron rings. The tower can, of course, be filled with water or emptied through the filling socket." shouldent this be for a water tower ?


----------

